# Traditional NC Vinegar Pepper sauce?



## musky (Sep 8, 2015)

Does anybody know the recipe for an Original NC regional style of a good Vinegar and pepper based BBQ sauce?


----------



## cats49er (Sep 21, 2015)

Here are a couple of links to several very good finish sauces.Hope you enjoy them as much as I do.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122319/jjs-finishing-sauce-awesome                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/51933/soflaquers-finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork


----------



## jwg299 (Nov 7, 2015)

Here is an easy version

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237298/carolina-style-vinegar-sauce


----------

